# Finally 100% Happy with my Collection



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

I have finally got to the point that I am completely happy with the detailing setup I have.

Its possibly not the best, but in my opinion it is perfect for my preferences. I obviously have lots of bulk products which I do not sling around with me constantly to details because it simply does not make sense. I have a large Meguiars bag consisting of all the products I could possibly need on a particular job, 2 x 20 litre buckets with Grit Guards, applicator pads, microfibre cloths and machine pads container and a deep dish open container with the Karcher, Foam Lance, Detailing Plates, EZ Detail Alloy Brush, Mitts and drying towels - as well as a Meguiars G220.

*Deep Dish Open Container*

Unfortunately there are no photos of the Karcher, foam lance and detailing plate container. It contains:

- Karcher 2.91

- Autobrite Foam Lance

- RD Detailing Plates

- EuroW Lambs Wool Wash Mitt

- Meguiars Microfibre Wash Mitt

- Duragloss Drying Towel

- Meguiars Water Magnet

*+ 2 x Autobrite 20 Litre Clear Buckets with Grit Guards*




























*Meguiars Bag*

Here is an overview of the Meguiars bag:










Lots of different products to achieve the perfect finish, split into "detailing phase sections".

*Wash & Prep Section:*










- Snow Foam Mix - Autobrite Super Snow Foam, Autobrite 'FAB' APC & Autobrite Ultra High Foam TFR

- Duragloss 901 Car Wash Concentrate

- Autobrite 'FAB' APC 4:1

- Meguiars Wheel Brightener 4:1

- Autobrite 'Fly Away' & Bug Remover

- Autobrite Tar & Glue Remover

- Supersolve Degreaser

- 303 Fabric/Vinyl Convertable Cleaner

- Bilthamber Auto Clay

*Restoring, Refining & Finishing Section:*



















_Polishing_

- 3M Perfect It III Fast Cut Plus

- 3M Perfect It III Ultra Fine Compound

- 3M Perfect It III Ultra Fina

- Sonus SFX-1 Restore

- Sonus SFX-3 Final Finish Polish

- Duragloss 652 Pre-Cleanser No. 2

- Duragloss 671 Swirl Mark Remover

- Autosol Metal Polish

_Sealants_

- Sonus SFX-4 Paint Sealant

- Duragloss 601 Polish Bonding Agent

- Duragloss 105 Total Performance Polish

_Waxes_

- Valentines Concours Wax

- Raceglaze 55 (sample)

- Swissvax Best of Show (sample)

- R222 Carnuba Wax

- Autobrite "Unknown" Product Line High Durability Paintwork Wax

- Autobrite "Unknown" Product Line High Durability Wheel Wax

- Autobrite Quick Detailer Spray Wax

_Glass_

- Duragloss 751 Rain Repel Glass Cleaner

- Autobrite Low Dust Glass Polish

_Plastics/Rubbers/Tyres_

- Autobrite "Unknown" Product Line Lusso Tyre Gloss

- Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gloss

- Meguiars Hot Shine Tyre Gloss

- Autobrite Vinyl Gel Conditioner

- Meguiars All Season Dressing

- Sonus Trim & Motorkote

*Interior/Misc*










- Meguiars NXT Tech Protect

- Mer Carpet & Upholstery Cleaner

- Meguiars Gold Class Rich Leather Aloe Cleaner

- Gold Class Rich Leather Aloe Conditioner

- 2 x Meguiars Interior Brushes

- Tesco 'Cotton Fresh' Air Freshener

- Wire Wool

- Under Arch Brush

*Brush Pocket*










with various brushes.

*Interior Pocket*










with an Autobrite interior agitating sponge.

*Cutting Pocket*










with the trusty Snoopy knife for the clay and some Wilkinson Sword scissors.

Thats the Meguiars bag, now onto the:

*Microfibre pads, cloths and machine pads container*



















_Applicator Pads_

- 5 x Meguiars Microfibre Pads

- 3 x Autobrite Even Coat Pads

- 3 x Sonus SFX Pro Pads

- 2 x German Pads

_Machine Pads_

- Lake Country CCS Cutting Pad

- Lake Country CCS Heavy Polishing Pad

- 3 x Cyclo 4" Heavy Cutting Pads

- 3 x Cyclo 4" Medium Cutting Pads

- 3 x Cyclo 4" Light Cutting Pads

- 3 x Cyclo 4" Refining Pads

- 2 x 3M Perfect It 2.5" Fast Cut Plus Pads

- 1 x 3M Perfect It 2.5" Ultra Fine Compound Pad

- 2 x 3M Perfect It 2.5" Ultra Fina Pads

_Microfibre Cloths_

- 2 x Valentines Concours Wax Cloths

- 3 x Meguiars Perfect Shine

- 5 x Autobrite MF Towels

- 2 x Sonus Der Wunder Polishing Towels

- 2 x Sonus Der Wunder Finishing Towels

- 3 x EuroW Ultra Plush Towels

_Misc_

- 3M Masking Tape

- 3 x Autobrite Tyre & Trim Detailing Sponges

and finally the remaining bulk valeting products which top up the little bottles in the Meguiars bag:










Thanks for looking ...


----------



## Bora (Jun 25, 2009)

nice...


----------



## mmarktfsi (Nov 15, 2008)

I would be more than 100% satisfied with that collection. Nice bundle.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow mate thats some collection!! A nice set up there Adam..


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

autobrite-direct said:


> Wow mate thats some collection!! A nice set up there Adam..


That last order really topped up the collection Mark. Thanks for the fantastic service as always.


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

great collection, you might have made me want the megs bag


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

awesome collection!!!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow! nice collection mate :doublesho


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice collection there fella


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

a product for every need - nice set up :thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm always interested to see how others carry their pads/MFs and tools etc...

Looks like a solid collection there :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

very nice collection


----------



## Duke_Freedom (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome collection, Love your sellection of gear, Awesome bag too, my products would probably fill 1 quarter of it lol...


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

That's an awesome collection.


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

You will never 100% happy with your collection :lol:


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Thats a lot of stuff


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice collection Adam


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

Impresive


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Great collection. I like those buckets. What type of meg's bag is that, it looks huge!


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

tfonseca said:


> You will never 100% happy with your collection :lol:


I'm content with my kit for 27 days a month. Come payday on 28th and I'm an entirely different beast for a coupla days 

Like the boxed pads. Def next on my kit list.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

What a thread resurection....:lol:
Wonder if the products have changed...:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mbrad_26 said:


> Impresive


impressive thread dig-up lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

james_death said:


> What a thread resurection....:lol:
> Wonder if the products have changed...:lol:


lol i second this:thumb:


----------

